

Show HN: Weekend project full text search for your files - zaphar
https://bitbucket.org/zaphar/goin

======
zaphar
Author here,

This was a weekend project in Go that I've since cleaned up a bit and made
presentable.

Command line Indexer and Full Text Search for files on your disk. It handles
anything plain text and pdf right now which is most of what I care about but
support for other mime types can be added.

Comments are very much welcome.

